# How to reset last page read for an individual book?



## vicw (Dec 6, 2009)

My apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I haven't been able to find any discussion of it so far. 

I'm using Whispersync between my K2, PC and iPhone, and I think the feature is priceless for convenience, but, in the case when I inadvertently go to the end of the book by selecting a footnote in the text, I'm stuck with Whispersync insisting that the last page read is at that point.

Seems to me that there should be a capability to reset the Last Page Read for an individual book, or some trick that I could do to accomplish that, but I can't find it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you going to the footnote, and then closing the book? That would be the last place then. 

Or are you using the back button to return to your place, then closing the book, and WhisperSync still using the footnote as your furthest point?

I'm curious, as I have yet to read a book with footnotes at the end, and I can't test it for myself.


----------



## vicw (Dec 6, 2009)

The footnote thing is just an example, but you can get there by selection of any of the location options. Going back on the device, or any of the synced devices doesn't have any effect on what it sees as the the last page read.  It remains stuck forever, it appears, at the highest location.  That would be fine under normal circumstances, but not when I have inadvertently gone to the end of the book, and want to resync it back to my current point.

Having the capability to reset the Last Page Read would also be helpful when you have completed the book, and you share the device, so that they can read it later, enjoying the benefit of Whispersync.


----------

